# R.I.P Heroin Black (percell blackheart)



## crazy john (Mar 6, 2014)

Percell never really traveled, but he was definately a staple in the punk scene, not just in his native chicago. you can youtube any of his numerous songs on youtube under the name heroin black. he was a real mother fucker and knew how to party but knew what was up aswell. a great musician and an even better friend. R.I.P bro.
P.s. Im so glad we got to come out and play that show with you in january. you will be missed.


----------



## Tude (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, pretty dam good!!


----------



## drewski (Mar 6, 2014)

That was the funniest worst song I've ever heard lol

R.I.P. this dude sounds like he was fun to be around and seemed to have some deepness in his lyrics upon checking out some of his other songs.


----------



## sketchytravis (Mar 6, 2014)

yeah, he passed a bit ago... I have a bunch of friends that were down with him asking me if I knew him and letting me know he died, I didn't know him, for some reason they expected me to though lol

howd he go anyway?

party a lil too hard or something?


----------



## crazy john (Mar 8, 2014)

he was a blast. i wish you guys could have met him. and he definateley knew what was up and put good messages in his song. what a trip. yeah he overdosed. you dont get the name heroin black for nothin tho i guess haha.


----------



## sketchytravis (Mar 9, 2014)

Lol i figured. But I actually never heard the heroin black. I just heard percell blackheart


----------



## anotherbadidea (Mar 10, 2014)

Rest in peace percell. I'm glad I got the chance to meet you.


----------



## natkalia (Mar 11, 2014)

P was a GREAT friend of mine. Were both Chicago natives and grew up in the same area.. Love him to death and beyond. He had such a kind, loving soul under all of his wicked humor. I love you P, see you soon buddy!


----------



## crazy john (Mar 14, 2014)

yeah nat, p definately had a place for you in his heart. he asked how you were the last time i saw him


----------



## lazarwoolf (Jul 9, 2014)

I only had one conversation with him on his dxm group about not taking Coricidin because you can OD on it.... I can't seem to find out for sure what it was that did him in. Only a couple mentions of the obvious heroin but nothing factual. I never really got to get to know him... somehow his friend request slipped through my notice until after it was too late. Would have been nice to collab on music. :-/


----------



## RxF13nd (Aug 9, 2014)

crazy john said:


> Percell never really traveled, but he was definately a staple in the punk scene, not just in his native chicago. you can youtube any of his numerous songs on youtube under the name heroin black. he was a real mother fucker and knew how to party but knew what was up aswell. a great musician and an even better friend. R.I.P bro.
> P.s. Im so glad we got to come out and play that show with you in january. you will be missed.




Yeah Percell is a swell dude, I Heard about this on the Council Of Evil tripped me out.

"Politrix They Aint For Kids"
Heroin Black-


----------

